# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Dikkere benen:hoe?

## tutti

Ik vind dat ik best dunne benen heb.
Wil ze graag wat dikker hebben. 
Heeft iemand tips?? Wat ik kan doen??
Sport al wel, maar het werkt niet echt.. Fitness doe ik aan..

Groetjes

----------

